# Downey, CA - Baby boy, blk/tan, 3-4 months



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

_He doesn't look 4 months old to me. Poor little boy looks so nervous. There are three puppies in this litter_










Impound No: A4080107 
Impound Date: 1/24/2010
Sex: Male
Primary Breed: GERM SHEPHERD
Age: 0 Years, 4 Months
Location: DOWNEY

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptDetails.asp?AnimalID=A4080107

LA County:
Downey Shelter
11258 S. Garfield Ave.
Downey, CA 90242
(562) 940-6898


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Not very good pics, but it's easy to see all three puppies are adorable! (And I agree, they look much younger than 4 months...)

_____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Poor baby looks so scared!


----------

